# Conversion software



## headcrab (Aug 19, 2009)

What is the best freeware program to convert mp4 video to mpg? We have a bunch of shows recorded as mp4 but I have neither a video editor nor player that supports mp4.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 20, 2009)

I try to avoid freeware since there are way too many of them out there that contain viruses or spyware. If I were to choose something like that, I'd visit a site like CNET where they have reviews of the various software available for download. Even still, I would more than likely choose a software that offers a free trial that I could then pay for the program later. I just like to keep my computer clean.

What is it that you are recording on in the first place? Doesn't that offer playback?


----------



## headcrab (Aug 20, 2009)

I record video through a capture card onto my laptop. I didn't think to look if any of my software could edit or play mp4 before I recorded in that format.


----------



## NickJones (Aug 27, 2009)

VLC allows you to convert video I believe. That's free, PC user has a free one, you can find it here.
Cheers,
Nick


----------



## 00AVD (Aug 27, 2009)

Handbrake converts lots of formats. There's Windows, Mac and Linux versions. I've used it before. No nasty stuff.


----------

